# Looking for info on all-in-one once a year fertilizers



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I've been looking, but haven't found much of anything. Someone I know might be looking for such a product.

Ideally with Dimension and Acelepryn included

@mowww


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

https://www.knoxfert.com/professional-brands/professional-general-turf/shaws-professional-general-turf-herbicide-insecticide-combinations/


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

osuturfman said:


> https://www.knoxfert.com/professional-brands/professional-general-turf/shaws-professional-general-turf-herbicide-insecticide-combinations/


There's one nice looking product line. Thank you.

That said, it doesn't seem like these are really sold around here (CT/RI area).
Also, do they supply info on testing for the release duration of their PCU? I'm looking for like a 180-day product (or longer, if it exists). Their spec sheet for the 40-0-0 claims this. Have a family member considering hiring TrueGreen because he can't keep up, and wanted to show him another option. He'd have to apply this stuff at 2.5-3 lbs of actual N per thousand in mid to late April. That means he'd have to buy two types, one without control products, and one with. That's probably too complicated.

@osuturfman, while I have your attention: On a related topic, what do you think about Lebanon's 100% Meth-Ex/EXPO fertilizer for a single 0.7 lb N Spring application on a low-input lawn? Do you think it would steadily and appropriately (during proper growth periods for cool-season grass) supply N from May through October or November, and possibly even have a little residual into the following calendar year Spring? For reference, I've used their 51% MESA/EXPO blend before at 0.85 lb N/M rate, and it seemed to last from May to September.

Also, do you think such a product (100% Methylene Urea) is a decent alternative to the PCU in the former situation as well, when applied at higher rates for a medium input lawn (like 2.5 lb N/M)? Or is that asking for trouble? Is PCU the best option for 180-day duration for someone who uses a riding mower (thinking about the polymer coated prills getting crushed, so maybe methylene urea is better)?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Green said:


> I've been looking, but haven't found much of anything. Someone I know might be looking for such a product.
> 
> Ideally with Dimension and Acelepryn included
> 
> @mowww


What I have used for three seasons with great success


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

mowww said:


> What I have used for three seasons with great success


That one's nice too. But like the others, I don't know that they're available around here. Did you get it from a local supplier or something?


----------

